# Hydrolics going down



## ljannard (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi there all!

I'm new to tractor, specialy with hydrolics. Mine are going down by themself over a certain period. Let's say I leave the bucket 3 feet from ground (empty), the next morning, its on the ground. The backhoe also goes down. Is this normal? I did change the oil and bleed according to the manual. The dealer say its normal, but would like a second opinion...or more! Also if semeone could explain why!

Rgards,


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

It is normal, well, let me clarify that, it's normal for this type of equipment.

Is it right? Well, no it's not, but that's a whole different story.

For instance, I can park my dump truck for the winter with the box 1/2 way up and it won't drop an inch in 6 months. Likewise I can leave the FEL and B/H of my full size TLB up and they wouldn't budge noticeably in a week or more.

It mostly has to do with 2 things, 1) these little machines use much lower quality (read: cheap to make) part, and 2) it's remarkably easy to overload the system by shock-loading them.

Now to explain a bit more. 

By lower quality I mean, you have expect lower performance standards in a scaled down machine. You don't get "Mack Truck" parts in a Volkswagen, and you won't get "earth-mover" parts in a homeowner sized machine. 

As for shock-loading, something as simple as hitting a bump while driving with a really full bucket in the FEL will create WAY more pressure than the system is designed to handle. When this happens a minute internal leak past a seal will happen. After that the droop you see is going to be 'normal'.

BTW, some brands seem way more likely to suffer from this than others do. JD's seem to be susceptible to it, and the dealers and factory reps have their "it's normal" speech down pat from what I've seen and heard.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

What tractor do you have and how many hours? A used tractor with some hrs on it, could be acceptable. A new tractor under warranty, I would want it repaired.

Cut to the chase, over time the seals wear out. The rate of fall and leaking of fluid will tell you when you need to rebuild the cylinders. If it bothers you, have them rebuilt (or do it yourself).


BTW you should always lower all attachments to the ground when tractor is unattended for safety sake.


----------



## ljannard (Jun 8, 2009)

It's a John deere 2320 TLB 2007, 200 CX loader, 46 Hoe. 185 hrs. The hydrolics are out of warranty. Is it complicated to rebuilt a cylinder?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the deere parts page.

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

I have not done one but it does not look bad to do. I would take one apart and rebuild the other so you have one to look at for a pattern.

I would have wanted the cylinders to last longer then 2 yrs and 185 hrs, but it is what it is. My opinion is I would not mess with them intillthey are troublesome while working or leaking externally.


----------



## ljannard (Jun 8, 2009)

Well work with all week-end again, it's working fine. The hydrolics just go down when standing still for a long time, check with some neighbor that has a Kubota, another one with JD, doing the same...I guess I will live with it until it cause some trouble when working.

Regards.


----------

